# browns and mice



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

My buddy caught a nice hefty rainbow the other day, when he cleaned it he found that it had downed a mouse, so that gave me an idea on how to spend my saturday night.One thing I've always wanted to do was catch a nice brown at night with a mouse pattern. I've heard of it and seen some video/photos of it. Last night I gave it a shot a found some awesome fish! I'm liking mouse patterns and even more than that is how hard these fish slammed this fly. It was a good way to get my heart pumping! It seems like right now is a good time to throw a mouse pattern, with the snow melting and the mice are on the move and apparently falling in the water 

[attachment=0:39ys8vc6]P3150068 (200x150).jpg[/attachment:39ys8vc6]

[attachment=1:39ys8vc6]P3150065 (200x150).jpg[/attachment:39ys8vc6]

These were the pay off for freezing our butts off and working hard to find two beautiful browns!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice! I caught a bass and found a whole 3" carp in it! Never thought bass ate carp. I love night topwater fishing. Never done it for trout. Good post.


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a buddy that has caught some of the biggest browns I have seen throwing mouse patterns on the Logan at night. He pulled a fish out of one of the dams that went 7 pounds. Mice are short lived once one it gets in the water.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> Nice! I caught a bass and found a whole 3" carp in it! Never thought bass ate carp. I love night topwater fishing. Never done it for trout. Good post.


Never mind how a bass at a 3" fish they'll eat anything half the size of there body.

I never new carp were ever three inches lol. I swear ive never seen one under 20". You would think you would see thousands of fingerings at any lake with carp in them.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

outdoorser said:


> Nice! I caught a bass and found a whole 3" carp in it! Never thought bass ate carp. I love night topwater fishing. Never done it for trout. Good post.


You know one year at lake Powell I found a nice sized bass on the shore, it had tried to eat a 12" or so catfish. The catfishes' barbs stuck the bass and eventually both died. That would have been an interesting battle to watch.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

HighmtnFish said:


> Mice are short lived once one it gets in the water.


It's true, I'm thinking of doing this more often now, especially when I'm on the rivers at dark, or even for musky.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

swbuckmaster said:


> outdoorser said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! I caught a bass and found a whole 3" carp in it! Never thought bass ate carp. I love night topwater fishing. Never done it for trout. Good post.


Never mind how a bass at a 3" fish they'll eat anything half the size of there body.

Well i'm aware of that, in fact I've caught bass on lures the SAME size as there body. I don't mean snagged one, I mean it got the hook in its mouth. Anyway, I was just shocked that a bass would eat a carp over a bluegill or frog or something a little more appetizing haha although maybe bass find carp rather favorable.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> > outdoorser said:
> ...


I wasnt making fun of you only making a joke how ive never seen a 3" carp. I swear they come out of the egg at 5 lbs.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I gotcha, buckmaster. And ya, carp seem to always be big guys. I hate them, myself :evil:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> I gotcha, buckmaster. And ya, carp seem to always be big guys. I hate them, myself :evil:


Funny how they are view by different people. I always figured there were just fresh water bone fish or poor a poor mans bone fish.


----------

